# HDMI connection starts w/static



## __Scott__ (Dec 12, 2021)

Hello, I switched from a Bolt OTA to an Edge OTA. I'm happy overall with the Edge but when I first turn on the TV about 1 in 3 times the screen will be static. Either it's complete static or you can make out a portion of a picture. If I unplug the HDMI cable from the TV and plug it back in it works.

I've tried using the old Bolt cable, changing the HDMI port on the TV and rebooting the Edge but it hasn't made a difference. Can anyone shed light on what is happening or what to try to fix it. Support was worthless. Thanks.


----------



## __Scott__ (Dec 12, 2021)

I think it has something to do with waking up from standby mode. I was able to replicate it once by manually entering standby and then waking it up again though it is still an intermittent problem.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

__Scott__ said:


> I think it has something to do with waking up from standby mode. I was able to replicate it once by manually entering standby and then waking it up again though it is still an intermittent problem.


I was going to say I've seen it in a Bolt, the issue is it coming back from standby and not properly asserting its HDMI handshake, the usual solution is don't use standby since it does almost nothing and barely affects power usage


----------



## __Scott__ (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you, I'll give it a go. Since it's intermittent it'll take a bit to tell if it works or not.


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

You could try changing the video settings in the Edge OTA, If set to "Auto" try just selecting 1080i and 720p for OTA channels. Or vice versa, might help with handshake.


----------



## __Scott__ (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you. It does appear to be the HDMI handshake. The problem happened when I was using a single button on the remote to turn on the TV and TIVO at the same time. After reading about the handshake I've been careful to hit the TIVO button first, wait a few seconds, then turn the TV on. It has not happened again when doing that sequence. I may continue fiddling with it but thanks to you all at least I have a bead on the problem.


----------

